# Group Build Reminder.



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2010)

Just a quick reminder that there are FOUR WEEKS left before the end of the current Cold War Group Build.
And the BoB build starts tomorrow........yippee !!


----------



## Lancaster630 (Jul 31, 2010)

really looking forward to it  only a matter of hours until the 1st


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder, I really need to get cracking and finish my current one.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2010)

BoB GB HWC!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2010)

Hang on, where's my 'Enigma' machine, I need to de-cypher Jan's last post......


----------



## imalko (Jul 31, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Just a quick reminder that there are FOUR WEEKS left before the end of the current Cold War Group Build.
> And the BoB build starts tomorrow........yippee !!



Two out of those four weeks I'll be away and haven't even started the work on my Cold War GB entry. Lacking not only inspiration but also spare time as I'll been rather busy over the past few weeks working around the house.

Looking forward to the BoB GB though. As I mentioned earlier my entry will be Revell He-111 in 1/72. Anyway, thanks for the reminder Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2010)

You're welcom Igor. Have a great time in Bratislava - I believe it's a beautiful city.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 31, 2010)

Excited for the BoB now I can start with models again!


----------

